# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Ένα Χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο παιχνίδι.

## Dream Syndicate

Σας βάζω ένα βίντεο για ένα Χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο  παιχνίδι που θα φτιάξουμε μόνοι μας με ασφαλή πάντα υλικά.Αν κάποιος φτιάξει κάτι ανάλογο θα θέλαμε να δούμε και βίντεο.  :Big Grin:  

http://www.vidmails.com/playback.php?pl ... Mj&crmid=1

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Πολυ ωραιο και προτοτυπο..  :Big Grin:  
Βεβαια ειναι για μεγαλους παπαγαλους...
Ευχαριστουμε Κωνσταντινε...  :Big Grin:

----------

